# Hotkey for sony vaio notebook pcg-frv25



## juankis (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi

I am looking for the Hotkey Utility application for a Sony Vaio notebook model PCG'FRV25, does any one have it?

Thanks
Juan Carlos Sánchez


----------



## guyverp (Feb 12, 2006)

juankis said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for the Hotkey Utility application for a Sony Vaio notebook model PCG'FRV25, does any one have it?
> 
> ...


For the newer notebook, sony has rename hotkey as event service.

What do you need is 
(1) go to sony's web site. http://esupport.sony.com
(2) choose your model
(3) go to driver download
(4) get [email protected] Notebook Utilities
Under it, there is a note states as following...
======================
This utility installs the originally shipped version of the following Sony® Notebook Utilities:

* Sony Utilities DLL
* Sony Setting Utility Series
* Battery Check Utility
* VAIO® Event Services

This installation program enables Hotkeys, and Battery Check functionality.
======================

After installation, you should see a MS-DOS windows saying "sony event services manager is starting" And there will be a file name VESWinLogon.dll under c:\\windows\system32 directory

Then your hot key should work. Here is the article I found from sony

================
Model: VGNFS730W
(Change Model)
eSupport Knowledge Base
Knowledge Article C383968

How to enable the special buttons or function keys on the keyboard in the Microsoft� Windows� XP operating system.

Follow this procedure to enable the special buttons, function keys or Hot keys on the computer or keyboard in the Microsoft� Windows� XP operating system.

IMPORTANT: On AMD� or Transmeta� processor-based computers, the function keys are hardware controlled and not controlled by a hot-key utility.
NOTES:

* Third-party keyboard or mouse software may affect the performance of the function or hot keys.
* The volume button and brightness key on some computers will not work if the VAIO Event Services Manager application is not running.
* The Magnify button and the Fn keys will not function properly before the operating system has finished starting.
* The setting may not be saved if the ESC key is used to close the Fn display. Press the ENTER key or allow the Fn display to close automatically to save the setting.

1. Click the Start button, then click Run.
2. In the Run window, next to Open, type MSCONFIG.
3. Press the ENTER key.
4. In the System Configuration Utility window, click the Services tab.
5. On the Service tab, under Service, ensure that there is a check in the VAIO Event Services Manager checkbox.

NOTES:
* If VAIO Event Services Manager is missing, reinstall the VAIO Event Service application and the Sony Utilities DLL.
* When reinstalling the VAIO Event Services Manager you may have the option to repair.
* If the VAIO Event Services Manager is checked, ensure the service is set to start automatically.
6. Click the OK button.
7. In the System Configuration box, click the restart button.

Created: Tue Feb 15 10:45 2005 | Last Modified: Wed Dec 28 19:19 2005
http://www.iq.sony.com/srvs/autoresponsev4.asp?id=383968


----------



## postef (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello,

I have the same issue. I have followed the above indstruction, however, I could not find the Utility mentioned. Have also chat with a live Sony Support and was advise that the Hotkey Utility is required but it is not available for download. ANyone can help?

My model is Sony VAIO VGN-B100B.

Much appreciated your response.


----------



## ryball (Mar 23, 2005)

Model: PCG-TR3A

After the XP SP2 install, the capture, volume, and zoom buttons lost their functionality. HKserv was missing.

Sony has lumped the Hotkey Utility in with Sony Utilities DLL, Sony Notebook Setup, and Power Panel.

They have called the new file "*Sony Notebook Utilities*" (SOAOTH-29700000-US.EXE) and is listed as Notebook Control and Utilities under "type" of file on their download page.

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCGTR3A&upd_id=1927&os_id=7

I uninstalled the Sony Shared Library (SSL)
rebooted
re-installed the SSL
rebooted
installed Sony Notebook Utilities
rebooted

HKserv was back in msconfig and everything worked fine.


----------



## nahidshahin (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, ryball
I have tried your solution but as my VAIO laptops model is PCG-GTR160 so it's not works.
I need the same driver as given http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCGTR3A&upd_id=1927&os_id=7 here for PCG-GTR160 instead of pcg-frv25.
Can any one tell me where can I get it?
I can't reduce the Brightness of My laptop. As my recovery disk is damaged & recovery is not available. HKWind.exe & HKServ.exe is working but still Fn keys not works. 
Any one please help me.
Advance Thanks
Nahid


----------



## nahidshahin (Oct 16, 2007)

I have got the solution 
I have installed the media software [ SonicStage media soft ] after then the Fn key works. 
Funny right !!!!!!!!!
Whatever, I am very happy.


----------



## marcomessina (Mar 21, 2008)

I need the same Hotkey and other preinstalled utilities for a PCG-GR370
I cannot find any downolads and the original disks cannot be purchased any more (according to Sony)
Thanks for any help
marco


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

try here...


----------



## Forward_Time (Apr 13, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Hi,
> 
> try here...


I need the same for my VGN-S52B, Many thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Forward_Time said:


> I need the same for my VGN-S52B, Many thanks.


try here http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/select-system.pl?DIRECTOR=DRIVER&PRODTYPE=24

and choose auto-detect your system. 

hope that works...


----------



## j7williams (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello, I have a SOny Vaio vgn-sz17np from middle east region. I recently upgraded the hardrive and reinstalled the windows xp software. I dont have the windows recovery utility media. Now my function keys are not working. How do i fix this... Please help


----------



## umarch10 (Apr 16, 2011)

i need sony vaioi vgn-nw26m fn key driver windows 7 64 bit please


----------

